# BMW CIC NBT EVO MOST To RCA Interface



## 12voltcar (Mar 24, 2018)

BMW CIC NBT MOST to RCA Interface Fibre Optic Amp MOST Decoder RCA Adapter Logic7

Product Link: http://www.gzcarphone.com/bmw-cic-nbt-evo-most-to-rca-interface_p69.html










*Compatible Car Model*
BMW Cars with CIC, NBT, EVO System

*Product Introduction*
The MOST protocol is widely used in BMW cars, the audio signal come out from MOST channel is more clear can clean, with less distortion, but most low version car the audio source is not come out from MOST, it is just come out from orginal headunit, so the audio source quality is not good, if customer want to upgrade their audio system or use a higher power amplifer, they will use the MOST channel. Our MOST to RCA will perfectly suit their needs.

*MOST to RCA Adapter features as below*
1, MOST digital audio with features of clean and clear sound, wide dynamic range, without Radio frequency interference and electromagnetic interference, very low distortion
2, Remain all original sound control, activate the logic 7 menu to enable personalized sound effect adjustment
3, Will not effect original navigation, radar and other sound tips









*Specifications:*
Input***65306;original MOST fiber 
Output: 2 ways front sound field***65292;2 ways bass, 1 way middle, 2 ways back sound field, 1 way audio fiber SPDIF
Output Voltage: 4V
Output impedance: 47ohm
Frequency response: 10Hz-22000 Hz
SNR: 112dB
THD: ***65308;0.0008%
Working Voltage: 9.6~18V









*Full Package Pictures*


----------



## nobody333 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello,
have you purchased and installed the interface?
Can you provide me with some sort of installation documents?


----------



## richard.chytil (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello, 
where can I buy it?


----------

